# Co-sleeper and platform bed



## mbm (Jun 14, 2006)

We borrowed an Arm's Reach co-sleeper for our baby (due in October). We have a platform bed whose frame has about a 6" wooden ledge around the mattress. So when the co-sleeper is flush against the bed frame, there is still a 6" gap between it and our mattress.

Is it safe to fill this gap with foam or pillows? Or does anyone have any better ideas? Thanks!


----------



## mrsv102304 (Jul 15, 2006)

Maybe put foam down then tuck a blanket it in on the opposite side of the co sleeper then stretch it out under you. I hope that makes sense.


----------

